# VG10 Gold for trip to japan



## robert flynt (Aug 28, 2014)

Haven't decided which knife to present to Takefu Steel's Chairperson for his 60th anniversary with the company. Which one do Ya'll like the best?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow.... I can't imagine how anyone would be anything short of absolutely in love with any of those knives. Those things are all gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

It's impossible to know. How much do you know about Michitsugu Kono? He has seen tens of thousands of blades in his lifetime, I think the handle will be thing that you should consider as the deciding factor. All the blades are awesome. If he is an old school traditional Japanese man, I would rule out the one with the dyed handle. If you know a little about him, you might be able to rule out the antler handle or know he might like it more than wood, but you probably don't know. I have always preferred wood over bone/antler etc. 

The fact they you have the privilege to give such a man one of your works, and that he has the privilege to receive it, is pretty special for both of you. For my money it would be between #2 and #4, but as mentioned they are all works of art and I have no doubt he will be happy with any of them. You might consider letting him have them all.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree with Kevin all the way. My top two would be #2 and #4. If I had to choose between the two I would go with #2. The handle has more style IMO. The good news is there isn't a bad answer to your question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 28, 2014)

Tough choice, actually any one would send a clear message of superb craftsmanship. I'd lean towards the first one, it seems fluid and the handle is top grade choice burl with even eyes. The kind of piece someone would look long and hard to get consistency of finish. The steel on this one also is superb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's impossible to know. How much do you know about Michitsugu Kono? He has seen tens of thousands of blades in his lifetime, I think the handle will be thing that you should consider as the deciding factor. All the blades are awesome. If he is an old school traditional Japanese man, I would rule out the one with the dyed handle. If you know a little about him, you might be able to rule out the antler handle or know he might like it more than wood, but you probably don't know. I have always preferred wood over bone/antler etc.
> 
> The fact they you have the privilege to give such a man one of your works, and that he has the privilege to receive it, is pretty special for both of you. For my money it would be between #2 and #4, but as mentioned they are all works of art and I have no doubt he will be happy with any of them. You might consider letting him have them all.


He strikes me as being old school. He doesn't speak English but he all ways has young English speaking men with him, so we communicate through them and his daughter. Because she had asked me to bring some made with their steel I will be sending those shown to his daughter Kaoruko Kono, manager of the sales dept, to hold for me . The carry laws or so strict there I'm afraid to transport them, so mailing them to her is the safest route. She can also mail them back to me so there won't be any problems. As far as giving all of them to him, I don't know who would have a heart attach first me or him!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 28, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I agree with Kevin all the way. My top two would be #2 and #4. If I had to choose between the two I would go with #2. The handle has more style IMO. The good news id there isn't a bad answer to your question.


I really do like 2 but would have liked 4 more if the blade had blued better. It was left over from the first of steel I had bought from them and for some reason it didn't show as much contrast as the second batch when I blued it gold.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 28, 2014)

TimR said:


> Tough choice, actually any one would send a clear message of superb craftsmanship. I'd lean towards the first one, it seems fluid and the handle is top grade choice burl with even eyes. The kind of piece someone would look long and hard to get consistency of finish. The steel on this one also is superb!


That style is one of my best sellers and the chittum burl is over the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2014)

#1, love at first sight....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2014)

first and the last are my favaorites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 28, 2014)

4 and 6 but what does a hairstick maker know about knives

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2014)

I like the first and last ones. But they all are sweet.

Are you just giving one to him? Or more than one?
Oh, on wrapping the gift, do not use black, red or white wrapping paper as it symbolises death. 
And - Use both hands to present the gift. Similarly, use two hands to receive any gift you might be given.

Cheers and have a great trip!


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 28, 2014)

#1 is outstanding, but I also like #5

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 28, 2014)

Robert I like 1 and 5 as both have gold highlights in the handle that set off the gold in the Damascus. I must say that everyone of the knives is first class. I am sure the President will be very honored to receive such a beautiful knife and he will appreciate that you made the trip to Japan. Who knows maybe he will send you a bunch of high end steel for all your good will. I know I would. 

Best of luck on your trip. I am headed to Japan myself in early October but on company business. I will be in Tokyo.

Scott


----------



## Molokai (Aug 29, 2014)

#1 thats my opinion. All others are also outstanding and great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

Everyone going to Japan except me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Everyone going to Japan except me.


Dont worry, you have been there in previous life, as a samurai. ....or a ninja

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2014)

#1 for sure. Truly amazing work, great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 29, 2014)

2 or the last one. Leaning towards the last knife. Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2014)

I was stationed in Okinawa for 3 years long ago, in those days the way to win favor with a Japanese dude was to give him a bottle of Johnny Walker. Mmmmmm Jonee Waka, HAI!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the first and last ones. But they all are sweet.
> 
> Are you just giving one to him? Or more than one?
> Oh, on wrapping the gift, do not use black, red or white wrapping paper as it symbolises death.
> ...


Thanks Marc for the heads up. I found Stanton Mfg. Co. had some very nice presentation boxes they make, from oak, cherry and Black walnut, very reasonable priced. I bought some walnut ones and will have one lazer etched with his company logo and name to present one in that manner. Do you think I should wrap the presentation box?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2014)

If the gift box is a gift then wrap it, if it not, then don't wrap it.
Since you're engraving it, wrap it up. Maybe a nice decorative carboard/hard side box. Something easy to open. You don't want him fumbling with paper....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 29, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert I like 1 and 5 as both have gold highlights in the handle that set off the gold in the Damascus. I must say that everyone of the knives is first class. I am sure the President will be very honored to receive such a beautiful knife and he will appreciate that you made the trip to Japan. Who knows maybe he will send you a bunch of high end steel for all your good will. I know I would.
> 
> Best of luck on your trip. I am headed to Japan myself in early October but on company business. I will be in Tokyo.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott, I only hope to be able to buy as much as I can bring back within the airline weight restriction. They have a titanium clad steel I would like to try because of the ability to change the color to any color on the heat chart without using heat or bluing. They only whole sale their products and have made a deal with a company in this country but Kaoruko didn't saw who. Right now I thing they are trying to develop a demand for their products in the US. by selling small quantaties at the Blade Show but that is the only way custom makers like myself have been able to get it, with the stipulation we give them feed back. They seem to be doing what the American knife companies do, In that US companies use custom make extensively for research and development. These companies save a lot of R&D money by buying patent rights. By the way if your still in the country Oct. 10th and 11th you should make a trip to Seki where the whole city is turned in to a out door knife show. Great buys and you might run into Murry Carter and me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 29, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I was stationed in Okinawa for 3 years long ago, in those days the way to win favor with a Japanese dude was to give him a bottle of Johnny Walker. Mmmmmm Jonee Waka, HAI!!!!!


How about Makers Mark!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Dont worry, you have been there in previous life, as a samurai. ....or a ninja



I lived there in this life too for 3 years. That's why I want to go back. The view westerners have of Japan is nothing like the actual experience of living there. Robert will get a small taste of it but you really got to live there a few years to appreciate it. It really is a great place to live for many reasons.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 31, 2014)

Robert it looks like my trip will be September 29 - Ouctober 5th. I will see what I can do but it is unlikely I will be there through the 11th. If that changes I will let you know. It sounds like it would be an exciting knife show for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

_"Hey let's meet up in Japan at the knife show!" _

So jealous . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## therichinc (Aug 31, 2014)

@robert flynt if I am not mistaken some of that steel your after just showed up on eBay.....


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> _"Hey let's meet up in Japan at the knife show!" _
> 
> So jealous . . . . .


It's not to late to get a plane ticket and make the visit! I tried to find a hotel with rooms available near Seki but had no luck so we will have a little train ride for our visit there.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I tried to find a hotel with rooms available near Seki but had no luck so we will have a little train ride for our visit there.



Lol you are going to have more than one train ride in Japan my friend. It's the main means of travel or at least it was when I was there. You will enjoy it though. If you are a people watcher make sure to wear a smile on your face as you take it all in. You will be entering another world unlike anything you've ever experienced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2014)

therichinc said:


> @robert flynt if I am not mistaken some of that steel your after just showed up on eBay.....


I'll check that out. I know a European company who sell it but it is very expensive and you have to pay duty on it. Takefu uses Swedish metal, because of its purity, to make some of their clad steel so they have business relationship established.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Lol you are going to have more than one train ride in Japan my friend. It's the main means of travel or at least it was when I was there. You will enjoy it though. If you are a people watcher make sure to wear a smile on your face as you take it all in. You will be entering another world unlike anything you've ever experienced.


I'm looking forward to the train rides and I am a people watcher. Besides they are like the Europeans, in that they drive on the wrong side of the road and I would probably kill myself if I rented a car!!


----------



## SENC (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful, Robert. Like many others, #1 is my favorite. But they are all stellar!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I'll check that out. I know a European company who sell it but it is very expensive and you have to pay duty on it. Takefu uses Swedish metal, because of its purity, to make some of their clad steel so they have business relationship established.


I looked on e-bay but all I found was knives made with their steel, but no steel.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I looked on e-bay but all I found was knives made with their steel, but no steel.


I looked as well and only found knifes. The majority if not all of what I looked at did not appear to be VG-10 - at least not based on the price


----------



## Molokai (Sep 2, 2014)

@robert flynt , they have that steel in one German shop and they only use Dhl premium. Prices are


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2014)

#1 and #1 All are beautiful knives, but the first one really stands out to me as classy, elegant, and handsome !!! No. 4 is a close third lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 2, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I looked as well and only found knifes. The majority if not all of what I looked at did not appear to be VG-10 - at least not based on the price


Most of those on e-bay are probably made by knife consorteums. Over there a number of companies will produce knives and use one maker mark to brand their knives. They probably save a lot of money on knife material by buying in larger quantities, not counting the breaks they get from their government.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 2, 2014)

Molokai said:


> @robert flynt , they have that steel in one German shop and they only use Dhl premium. Prices are


Yes I saw the same thing. It was way over priced, that is why I waited for the Blade Show to buy more. Unfortunately Takefu's whole shipment was lost in shipment so I was not able to resupply.


----------

